# Resume format for UAE



## ABCXYZ

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this site but have read the threads few times before and find it a very helpful site.
I have been working as Area manager in retail for last 10 years. My husband is likely to get a company transfer to UAE. I have been posting my resume for retail jobs. I didnt get any response from any job websites. However, a recruiter did contact me just to inform me that my resume is not according to UAE required format.
Can someone please let us know is there is any differnce between Western and Middle Eastern resume format.


Besides, is there any one related to retail industry, if so what is the best way of finding retail jobs. Insight please.

I will really appreciate your help.


----------



## Jynxgirl

When you say retail jobs, what are you referring to?


----------



## ABCXYZ

Jynxgirl said:


> When you say retail jobs, what are you referring to?


I have worked in both "big box" stores and apparel chains. My company closed many stores because of economic slow down and finally I got a Thank you letter from my company for my services  Businesses have still not picked up. How is it over there? I do see many malls and stores opening in different UAE states.

Would you know if there are any particular recruiters for retail industry and any special resume requirement. 

THNX


----------



## Gavtek

Most companies require a photograph at the top, other than that, I'm not aware of any major differences.

Unless it's at management level, you might struggle to find work in retail as businesses will tend to hire Indians or Filipinos over westerners because they're far cheaper and will put up with more abuse.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I thought that was what you ment, but just wanted to be sure. Gavtek nailed what I was thinking. You would not be able to live on a retail salary 'comfortable' the way you are accustomed to. 

Besides I think you might tear your hair out if you tried to work it here... Working amongst as well as dealing with the way you would be treated in retail by the shoppers.


----------



## rsinner

Area Manager sounds like a management kind of job and not in-store kind of sales job. If my understanding is correct then you might find a job to your liking (if there are jobs available) esp. because the company won't be required to sponsor you (you would be sponsored by your husband)

Things are indeed picking up vis-a-vis last year, but again I have no idea of the jobs available in your sector

As far as the resume format is considered, I don't think the Middle East is any different from anywhere else in the world. Even in the US there would be thousands of kinds of resume formats. While it would be best to ask the recruiter what he meant, just make sure you have the following: past experience preferable in reverse chronological order with dates and position incl. a few bullet points on the responsibilities and achievements; education details if you think they are relevant/add to your resume/include a college degree, hobbies/interests, languages, contact details. Just like you would do in any resume in the US. Photograph is up to you (I don't want to come up with a sexist and racist comment but sadly it is true - if you are attractive and Caucasian do put in a photograph - cannot hurt). And you are done !


----------



## ABCXYZ

Thanks a lot you all for all the responses. Yes, i will be more interested in the management jobs. I have a two 2 page professional resume. It covers all the areas just as Sinner mentioned. 
I got a sample resume from the recruiter, it is so generic. It is only 1 n half page long. It is going from previous to current job, which i find very odd.


Would you know what interview patterns do they follow, is it more Tranditional or Behavioral? Few sites emphasize on highlighting the educational part more. What if you donot have a univeristy degree but ample experience?. I do have college diploma though.


----------



## SBP

Having chatted to some recruiting agencies, the things they meantioned to do was have a picture on first page together with a personal statement so they can se eimmediately your skill-set, rather than reading through the CV


----------

